# gebrauchte und umgebaute Anlage



## Lipperlandstern (30 November 2009)

Hallo Experten.

Ein Kunde hat eine gebrauchte Anlage gekauft. Diese Anlage wird in etwas anderer Form in seinem Werk wieder aufgebaut. Ich soll die Inbetriebnahme machen.

Jetzt zum Problem. Die Sicherheitstechnik entspricht nicht den heutigen Vorschriften. Der Kunde möchte das aber so lassen und die neuaufgebaute Anlage mit der vorhandenen Sicherheitstechnik betreiben. 

Was tun ? Reicht es den Kunden darauf aufmerksam zu machen das das alles nicht passt oder darf ich die Inbetriebnahme gar nicht beginnen ???


----------



## jabba (30 November 2009)

Ist ein komplexe Thema.

Wie alt ist die Anlage ?
Hat die schon ein CE ?


Wenn die Anlage ein CE hat , und unverändert weiter betrieben wird, ist erst einmal der Betreiber in der Pflicht. Er muss nach der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung für die Sicherheit der Anlage garantieren, egal ob Altmaschine , mit CE oder ohne CE -
Was musst Du denn bei der Wiederinbetriebnahme machen, nur in Betrieb nehmen oder auch anpassen und ändern ?
Wenn es sich um eine Altmaschine handelt , und z.B. über einen Händler eingekauft wurde, muss dieser Händler die Maschine auf CE bringen. Schwieriger ist es wenn man direkt kauft, dann muss man in die Verträge schauen.

...

Gibt noch einiges zu klären..


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 November 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Ist ein komplexe Thema.
> 
> Wie alt ist die Anlage ?
> Hat die schon ein CE ?
> ...


 
Also..... die Anlage hat CE und wurde vom Kunden direkt gekauft. Sie wird nicht 1 :1 wieder aufgebaut sondern auf die Bedürfnisse des Kunden angepasst. Es kommen Förderelemete dazu und der Ablauf ist etwas anders. 
Ich denke das der Kunde in der Pflicht ist. Aber muss ich reagieren wenn er dieser Pflicht nicht nachkommt?


----------



## Safety (30 November 2009)

Hallo, 
lese doch bitte den Handlungsleitfaden 2008 Kapitel 6.
Und im Anhang noch einige Info.


----------



## jabba (30 November 2009)

Was machst Du denn genau, nur die Software ??

Prinzipiell ist dein Kunde in der Pflicht die Änderungen zu bewerten.
Wenn wie hier neue Förderelemente hinzukommen (z.B. neue Antriebe) so ist eine Neubewertung bzw Anpassung umumgänglich.
Wenn Du von Mißständen weisst solltest Du unbedingt den Kunden darauf hinweisen, insbesondere das es in seiner Verantwortung obliegt die Maschine zu betreiben.
Möglichst solltest du diesen Vorgang dokumentieren und abheften (E-Mails ausdrucken) .
Form so ca.


> Bei der Besichtigung der Anlage sind mir folgende Punkte aufgefallen.
> - ...
> - ...
> Ich genüge daher meiner Pflicht Sie auf die mir bekannten Sicherheitsmängel hizuweisen. Im Zuge des Umbau/Erweiterung ist eine Überprüfung der Konformität laut Betriebssicherheitsverordnung bzw Maschinenrichtlinie notwendig


----------



## jabba (30 November 2009)

Hallo Safety,,
schön von Dir zu lesen .

Ich denke mal es geht hier Lipperlandstern darum sich zu verhalten, er selber ist nur Ausführender aber weis von den Problemen. In solchen Situationen ist es immer eine Gradspiel zwischen "Augen zu und durch" oder "meckern und Kunden vergaulen"

Hier helfen die Konkreten Vorschriften der bewertung wahrscheinlch nicht weiter.


----------



## Blockmove (30 November 2009)

Solche Dinge gehören bereits im Angebot bzw. bei der Auftragsvergabe geregelt. Wir haben schon öfters Umbau bzw. Inbetriebnahme von Fremdanlagen bei ungeklärten Sicherheitsthemen bzw. CE-Kennzeichnung abgelehnt.
Wenn's denn doch mit aller Gewalt sein musste, dann wurde die BG zur Beratung hin zu gezogen. Damit herrscht dann einigermassen Rechtssicherheit und beide Seiten kennen die Situation, ihre Rechte und Pflichten. Und ausserdem darf die BG ja auch mal was tun ... ausser Beitrag kassieren 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Dezember 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Hallo Safety,,
> schön von Dir zu lesen .
> 
> Ich denke mal es geht hier Lipperlandstern darum sich zu verhalten, er selber ist nur Ausführender aber weis von den Problemen. In solchen Situationen ist es immer eine Gradspiel zwischen "Augen zu und durch" oder "meckern und Kunden vergaulen"
> ...



Genau so ist es!!!!! Ich habe (evtl.) den Auftrag die Anlage "wiederinbetrieb" zu nehmen und das Programm an die neuen Gegebenheiten anzupassen. Dabei geht es nur um die Software. Mit Hardwareplanung hab ich in diesem Fall nichts zu tun.


----------



## Safety (3 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Ihr zwei,
ich wollte nur ein paar infos geben, dann fällt die Entscheidung leichter 
oder auch nicht.

Also bis bald bei euch oder auf der nächsten Messe.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 April 2010)

Ich muss das Thema noch mal aufgreifen. Die Anlage ist jetzt fast fertig. Bis auf die Sicherheitstechnik. Ich habe die Inbetriebnahme mit einem prov. Not-Aus gemacht. Da ich immer nur überschaubare Bereiche in Betrieb genommen habe konnte ich damit leben.  

Aber jetzt will der Kunde Produktion fahren und seine Hardwarestricker haben weder die Not-Aus-Taster noch die Sicherheitslichtschranken fertig. Geschweige denn die Abschaltung der Schienensysteme....

Jetzt will ich der Geschäftsführung eine Email schreiben das die Anlage in diesem Zustand nicht in Betrieb gehen kann. Aber was ist los wenn sie es trotzdem machen ? 
Natürlich kann ich die CPU löschen aber dann löschen die die Rechnung  ... alles eine vertracke Situation und ich möchte jetzt am liebsten nen Musterbrief haben mit dem ich aus dem Schneider bin wenn den irgendwas passiert.......


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 April 2010)

kannst du das nicht einfach ins Abnahmeprotokoll schreiben, so hast du
auch die Sicherheit das der Kunde es auch wirklich mitbekommen hat,
was da los ist.
Ob das rechtlich funktioniert weiß ich auch nicht, ich glaube so wirklich
kommst du da garnicht raus. Wenn die später jemanden suchen eine
Rente zu zahlen bist du bestimmt der erste, der denen in den sinn kommt.
Ich würde da wirklich mal zu einen Fachanwalt gehen, bevor du dich in
die Nesseln setzt.
Aber als aller erstes solltest du doch mal das persönliche Gespräch mit
der GF führen und nicht darunter.

gruß helmut


----------



## Question_mark (21 April 2010)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jetzt will der Kunde Produktion fahren und seine Hardwarestricker haben weder die Not-Aus-Taster noch die Sicherheitslichtschranken fertig. Geschweige denn die Abschaltung der Schienensysteme....



Also ich würde zuerst mal die technische Situation und Deine Bedenken in Bezug auf den sicheren Betrieb der Anlage mit Deinem technischen Ansprechpartner beim Kunden ansprechen und auf Klärung bestehen. So ein Gespräch kann schon mal vieles vorab klären und ist meist hilfreich. Aber nur meistens ...

Wenn das wirklich nicht hilft, dann den Hauptschalter raus und eine Aktennotiz mit Deiner Begründung für die Stillegung anfertigen und vom Kunden gegenzeichnen lassen. 

Wenn der technische Ansprechpartner beim Kunden das nicht unterzeichnen will, dann eben eine EMail mit ausführlicher Begründung an die GF des Kunden.

Aber das ist jetzt alles nur hypothetisch, so eine extreme Situation hatte ich bisher auch noch nie erlebt. Meistens konnte man das in einem vernünftigen und offenem Gespräch bei einer (oder mehreren) Tasse klären.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (21 April 2010)

*Neue Abnahme durch BG nötig ?*

Hallo,



			
				Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sicherheitstechnik entspricht nicht den heutigen Vorschriften. Der Kunde möchte das aber so lassen und die neuaufgebaute Anlage mit der vorhandenen Sicherheitstechnik betreiben.



Da erhebt sich auch die Frage, ob nach wesentlichen Veränderungen an der Anlage auch eine neue Abnahme durch die BG o.ä. erforderlich wird ???

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 April 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da erhebt sich auch die Frage, ob nach wesentlichen Veränderungen an der Anlage auch eine neue Abnahme durch die BG o.ä. erforderlich wird ???
> 
> ...



Hallo QM.

Es wurde dann im laufe des Projektes entschieden die Sicherheitstechnik komplett neu zu machen. Das auch so weit ok ausser das es noch nicht fertig ist. 
Mit den technischen Verantwortlichen hab ich schon mehrfach gesprochen. Da kommt nur "wird alles von uns fertig gemacht" und von der GF kommt " wir wollen am Termin x produzieren" ... Leider liegt Termin 1 weit hinter Termin 2..... 

Natürlich ist die GF von der Technik nicht über die Verzögerung informiert worden. Das trauen die sich nicht  ... Das wird dann wohl am Termin 2 meine Aufgabe werden :-?


----------



## DEGO (21 April 2010)

Bist du jetzt nur für die IBN zuständig gewesen?
Dann würde ich halt deine IBN Protokolle übergeben und darauf hinweisen das du nur eine Teil IBN gemacht hast, weil ein großteil der Sicherheitsrelevanten System fehlten. 
Mit dem Hinweis, das die Anlage aus deiner Sicht, im momentanen Zustand, nicht betrieben werden darf.


----------



## Safety (23 April 2010)

Hallo,
am besten macht man dem Arbeitgeber klar, dass er im vollen Umfang Haftbar ist.
BetrSichV:
*§ 4 Anforderungen an die Bereitstellung und Benutzung der Arbeitsmittel​*(1) Der Arbeitgeber hat die nach den allgemeinen Grundsätzen des § 4 des
Arbeitsschutzgesetzes erforderlichen Maßnahmen zu treffen, damit den Beschäftigten
nur Arbeitsmittel bereitgestellt werden, die für die am Arbeitsplatz gegebenen
Bedingungen geeignet sind und bei deren bestimmungsgemäßer Benutzung Sicherheit
und Gesundheitsschutz gewährleistet sind. Ist es nicht möglich, demgemäß Sicherheit
und Gesundheitsschutz der Beschäftigten in vollem Umfang zu gewährleisten, hat der
Arbeitgeber geeignete Maßnahmen zu treffen, um eine Gefährdung so gering wie möglich zu
halten. Die Sätze 1 und 2 gelten entsprechend für die Montage von Arbeitsmitteln, deren
Sicherheit vom Zusammenbau abhängt.
(2) Bei den Maßnahmen nach Absatz 1 sind die vom Ausschuss für Betriebssicherheit
ermittelten und vom Bundesministerium für Arbeit und Soziales im Bundesarbeitsblatt
oder im Gemeinsamen Ministerialblatt veröffentlichten Regeln und Erkenntnisse zu
berücksichtigen. Die Maßnahmen müssen dem Ergebnis der Gefährdungsbeurteilung nach § 3
und dem Stand der Technik entsprechen.
(3) Der Arbeitgeber hat sicherzustellen, dass Arbeitsmittel nur benutzt werden, wenn
sie gemäß den Bestimmungen dieser Verordnung für die vorgesehene Verwendung geeignet
sind.
(4) Bei der Festlegung der Maßnahmen nach den Absätzen 1 und 2 sind für die
Bereitstellung und Benutzung von Arbeitsmitteln auch die ergonomischen Zusammenhänge
zwischen Arbeitsplatz, Arbeitsmittel, Arbeitsorganisation, Arbeitsablauf und
Arbeitsaufgabe zu berücksichtigen; dies gilt insbesondere für die Körperhaltung, die
Beschäftigte bei der Benutzung der Arbeitsmittel einnehmen müssen.​* 
ArbSchG:
§ 4 Allgemeine Grundsätze​Der Arbeitgeber hat bei Maßnahmen des Arbeitsschutzes von folgenden allgemeinen
Grundsätzen auszugehen:
1. Die Arbeit ist so zu gestalten, daß eine Gefährdung für Leben und Gesundheit
möglichst vermieden und die verbleibende Gefährdung möglichst gering gehalten wird;
2. Gefahren sind an ihrer Quelle zu bekämpfen;
3. bei den Maßnahmen sind der Stand von Technik, Arbeitsmedizin und Hygiene sowie
sonstige gesicherte arbeitswissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse zu berücksichtigen;
4. Maßnahmen sind mit dem Ziel zu planen, Technik, Arbeitsorganisation, sonstige
Arbeitsbedingungen, soziale Beziehungen und Einfluß der Umwelt auf den Arbeitsplatz
sachgerecht zu verknüpfen;
5. individuelle Schutzmaßnahmen sind nachrangig zu anderen Maßnahmen;
6. spezielle Gefahren für besonders schutzbedürftige Beschäftigtengruppen sind zu
berücksichtigen;
7. den Beschäftigten sind geeignete Anweisungen zu erteilen;
8. mittelbar oder unmittelbar geschlechtsspezifisch wirkende Regelungen sind nur​zulässig, wenn dies aus biologischen Gründen zwingend geboten ist.

Soviel zu den Rechtlichen Grundlagen

Wenn es sich um eine Wesentlich Veränderte Maschine handelt ist ein neues Konformitätsverfahren nötig.

Also alles was die neue MRL vorschreibt!!!!

Es macht sich also der Betreiber und der Hersteller Strafbar.



*


----------



## Rudi (24 April 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,.....
> Aber das ist jetzt alles nur hypothetisch, so eine extreme Situation hatte ich bisher auch noch nie erlebt. Meistens konnte man das in einem vernünftigen und offenem Gespräch bei einer (oder mehreren) Tasse klären.
> Gruß Question_mark



Seit wann trinkst Du Bier aus Tassen ?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 April 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> *..........**
> 
> Es macht sich also der Betreiber und der Hersteller Strafbar.
> 
> ...




Der Hersteller ist doch aussen vor da die Anlage gebraucht gekauft wurde und ohne sein Wissen umgebaut wurde. Abgesehen davon gibt es den Hersteller nicht mehr 

Der Kunde ist sich schon bewusst das die Anlage noch "unsicher" ist aber er hat im Augenblick nicht die Mittel dies kurzfristig abzustellen und er will mit Produktion anfangen. 

Ich lasse mir auf jeden Fall schriftlich bestätigen das er über den Zustand der Anlage bescheid weiss und trotzdem die Anlage betrieben will.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 April 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Der Hersteller ist doch aussen vor da die Anlage gebraucht gekauft wurde und ohne sein Wissen umgebaut wurde. Abgesehen davon gibt es den Hersteller nicht mehr
> 
> Der Kunde ist sich schon bewusst das die Anlage noch "unsicher" ist aber er hat im Augenblick nicht die Mittel dies kurzfristig abzustellen und er will mit Produktion anfangen.
> 
> Ich lasse mir auf jeden Fall schriftlich bestätigen das er über den Zustand der Anlage bescheid weiss und trotzdem die Anlage betrieben will.


 
Bist du den nicht quasi mit Hersteller der Anlage wenn du da Umbauten 
vornimmst. Unfangreiche Umbauten können eine erneute Zertifizierung
nach sich ziehen, wo du irgendwie mit im Boot bist.
Eine ausrede der Auftraggeber hat zur Zeit, keine Mittel die Sicherheits
technik auf den richtigen Stand zu bringen, zählen bei einen Unfall nicht.

Um es mal mit anderen Worten zu sagen, wenn du mit deinen auto in eine
KFZ Werkstatt fährst und der Betrieb stellt fest das die Bremsen nicht
mehr in Ordnung sind und lässt dich damit auf die Straße, macht er sich
mitschuldig wenn da ein Schwerer Unfall passiert.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 April 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Bist du den nicht quasi mit Hersteller der Anlage wenn du da Umbauten
> vornimmst. Unfangreiche Umbauten können eine erneute Zertifizierung
> nach sich ziehen, wo du irgendwie mit im Boot bist.
> Eine ausrede der Auftraggeber hat zur Zeit, keine Mittel die Sicherheits
> ...



Ich baue ja nix um. Ich mache nur die Inbetriebnahme und ich kann nur das Inbetriebnehmen was auch da ist. Aber das nur meine Auffassung der Situation.

Mir gefällt das auch ganz und gar nicht aber was soll ich den machen ausser den Hauptschalter umlegen, die Baustelle verlassen und sagen "ruft an wenn ihr fertig seit" ?????


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 April 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich baue ja nix um. Ich mache nur die Inbetriebnahme und ich kann nur das Inbetriebnehmen was auch da ist. Aber das nur meine Auffassung der Situation.
> 
> Mir gefällt das auch ganz und gar nicht aber was soll ich den machen ausser den Hauptschalter umlegen, die Baustelle verlassen und sagen "ruft an wenn ihr fertig seit" ?????


 
Darauf wird es wohl hinauslaufen, wenn du keine Absprache mit deinen
Auftraggeber erreichen kannst.


----------



## Safety (25 April 2010)

Hallo,
ist jetzt keine leichte Situation für Dich!

Es wird sehr oft von Maschinenbauern und auch Steuerungsbauern der Fehler gemacht einfach eine Maschine umzubauen ohne zuprüfen ob die Maschine eine CE Maschine oder noch eine so genannte UVV Maschine ist und dann entsprechend Vorzugehen. Mir ist klar, dass zurzeit die Aufträge nicht auf der Straße liegen und man natürlich gerne den Auftrag bekommen will.

Mit Hersteller meinte ich der oder die Firmen welche die Umbaumaßnahmen vorgenommen haben. Also wenn der Betreiber hier diese Maschine Inbetrieb nimmt  ohne die Entsprechenden Gesetze einzuhalten, sieht das für mich nach grobfahrlässig aus! Was das bei einem Tödlichen Unfall bedeuten würde kannst Du Dir selbst ausmalen.

Und genau das muss man dem Geschäftsführer klar machen. Er geht wenn der Fall eintritt möglicher Weise in den Bau. Was Du jetzt machen kannst einen Rechtsanwalt hinzuzuziehen damit Du Dich absichern kannst. Ich glaube fast Du müsstest den Betreiber anzeigen da Du nur damit eventuellen Schaden abwenden kannst. 

Das hört such jetzt alles dramatisch an und allzu oft geht auch alles gut, aber was ist wenn es in diesem Fall nicht gut geht?

Wie geschrieben Blöde Situation. Es ist einfach in vielen Köpfen noch nicht drin das es Gesetze für so was gibt die man anwenden muss.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 April 2010)

Vlt. kann es sogar noch schlimmer kommen wie safty seine ausführungen.
Wenn es später um "Kopf und Kragen" geht, gibt dich der GF als beauftragte
Fachfirma aus und stellt sich auf den Standpunkt, das es zu deinen Auftrag
gehört hat eine Sicherheitsbetrachtung zu machen. Du wirst natürlich sagen
"Das war nicht mein Auftrag", aber dann hat der GF aufeinmal wunderbare
Zeugen wie Betriebsleiter und andere Mitarbeiter seiner Fa.  Jetzt beweis du
mal das Gegenteil.

Ähnliche Situationen ergeben sich ja auch aus den Instalaltionsbereich, 
kommt ein Elektriker zum Kunden und sieht er das in der Anlage herum-
gepuscht wurde und der Auftraggeber verweigert das in Ordnung zu 
bringen, ist der Elektriker verpflichtet es der EVU zu melden, die schaltet
dann schon den Strom ab.


----------



## Sockenralf (25 April 2010)

Hallo,

für mich sieht das so aus:
Lipperlandstern schaltet nach seiner Arbeit den Hauptschalter aus, beschriftet ihn sauber und macht ein entsprechendes Protokoll mit allen erforderlichen Hinweisen und lässt sich das vom GF unterschreiben.

MEHR kann er m. M. nach nicht machen und nach meinem Laien-Rechtsverständniss sollte das auch reichen.
Er kann ja schließlich nicht neben dem Hauptschalter campieren oder ein wesentliches Teil der Anlage ausbauen (das währe erstens Diebstahl und zweitens ist es wahrscheinlich ohne großen Aufwand beim nächsten Großhändler wieder zu beschaffen, so daß damit nix gewonnen wäre).


In einer m. M. nach wesentlich größeren Zwickmühle sitzt der Schichtleiter oder Produktionsleiter, der mit der Anlage produzieren soll.
Er weiß, daß er das nicht darf, und wenn sein GF uneinsichtig ist dann hat er ein "richtiges Problem" :sad:

Das Ganze ist einfach eine sch****-Situation

MfG


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 April 2010)

Ich habe dem Kunden eben eine Mail mit einer Liste geschrieben auf der Punkte stehen die Erledigt werden müssen bevor ich die Anlage freigebe. 

Das komische ist auch das der Kunde schon Kontakt zur BG aufgenommen hat und auch einen externen CE-Berater beauftragt hat aber keiner war bisher im Werk. Das soll erst in 2 Wochen passieren. Da soll die Anlage aber schon produzieren. Das im Werk Helmpflicht ist ,ne Schutzbrille zu tragen ist und jeder ne Warnweste tragen muss hatte ich noch nicht erwähnt, oder ? *ROFL*


----------



## Dominik.Bek (25 April 2010)

Also ich würde sagen der Umbauer der Maschine muss erst mal klären ob der Umbau eine wesentliche veränderung der Maschine ist. Dies kann über einen Graphen aus der Norm festgelegt werde. Ist es eine wesentliche veränderung muss ich die komplette Maschine neu Validieren. Das heißt alle Maschinenteile müssen der aktuell gültigen Norm entsprechen. Was definitiv bei einer älteren Anlage kaum möglich ist. Somit müsste man alle Bauteile die z.B. nicht mehr der aktuellen EMV Norm entspricht austauschen. Was das heißt brauch ich euch nicht sagen. Alles neu......
Die Frage bei dir ist wer hat denn jetzt die Maschine umgebaut?? Das hab ich noch nicht ganz verstanden. Es ist immer der Verantwortlich, der die Maschine wieder in verkehr bringt!!
Wenn es keine wesentliche Änderung ist, brauchst du keine neue CE und das ist eingentlich die einzige vernünftige Lösung eine Maschine Umzubauen.
Daher würde ich schon bei einem Angebot sehr vorsichtig verhalten eine Maschine wesentlich Umzubauen!


----------



## Markus (25 April 2010)

hmm also sich sehe da für axel kein wirkliches problem...

sein kunde bringt die maschine in verkehr, er kauft alten schrott, konstruiert was, kauf noch weitere ding zu wie zb ne software von axel...

axel hat weder was mit derrisikoanalyse noch mit der auslegung und installation der sicherheitstechnik geschweige denn mit CE zu tun - der kunde ist der maschinenbauer...

ich seh in diesem fall keinen unterschied ob er von axel jetzt einen packen schrauben oder die software bzw. deren ib kauft!

ob axel jetzt dazu verpflichtet ist, den kunden auf seinen bedenken als fackkraft hinzuweisen oder nicht, darüber kann man streiten - aber das tut er ja eh, was der kunde mit diesen informationen macht, das kann axel geradeweg am arsch vorbeigehen!

mach dem kunden ne schöne mail, am besten hängst du noch ein pdf von dem tread hier mit dran, druck dir das meinetwegen noch aus wie von jabba vorgeschlagen und lass die anfänger basteln - kann dir dann relativ egal sein...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 April 2010)

Hallo LiLaStern,
hier habe ich noch was in meinen Fundus gefunden, das kannst
du ja vlt. den Kunden noch in die Hand drücken.

Anhang anzeigen Verantwortung von Herstellern und Betreibern.pdf


----------

